# Meestah Bones



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yup this guy is pretty much my first Halloween prop created back when I lived in Arizona. He was made from coat-hanger some upholstry foam, medical tape and a skull from Micheals (I acually sculpted the original skull from foam but I liked this one better). Anyway since we moved back east he now lives on top of my entertainment center.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, he's so cute


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

what a cool lil fella great idea


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like he wants to eat you ... or something! :googly: Nice job on the wee one!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

He is just upset because he can not see the TV. He wants to watch his shows too.  I like him a lot.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like this guy...what a great addition to your entertainment center!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very cute! I like it!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

So you've always had this talent? Looks great.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Even better than a gargoyle.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, and I like your new sign too.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Cool! He looks like that toddler I left at the pound when I got tired of feeding it.

Nice to see some of your older stuff!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes I really like this. Do you have any closer pictures of his body. I like this alot. He would make a great gift!! Looks pretty easy and cheap to make. NICE JOB!!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

turtle2778 said:


> Yes I really like this. Do you have any closer pictures of his body. I like this alot. He would make a great gift!! Looks pretty easy and cheap to make. NICE JOB!!


I think I have an older pic its a scan so I'm not sure of how clear it is. I'll see if I can dig it up. He is was pretty easy to make. Although I dont know if I'd do it the same way. I just used what I had handy.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> Cool! He looks like that toddler I left at the pound when I got tired of feeding it.
> 
> Nice to see some of your older stuff!


Damn kids eat so much!

Thanks!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I just wish I could have a Halloween entertainment center! That rocks


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*I Like It*

That would be awesome to have sitting on top of your mailbox...


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

SuperCreep31 said:


> That would be awesome to have sitting on top of your mailbox...


I'd love to do something like that but until I figure out how to catch the local punks who keep stealing my stuff he'll live indoors...also I dont think he would do so well in the new england climate. He was made for Arizona heat!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

dubbax3 said:


> I'd love to do something like that but until I figure out how to catch the local punks who keep stealing my stuff he'll live indoors...


Ghillie suit, paintball/pellet gun, concealed line of sight 
Nice prop.. he is a great addition to the entertainment center.


----------

